# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Terrestrial Gardens



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone here have terrestrial gardens? I am becoming extremely interested in native plant species (aquatic and terrestrial) and am wondering if anyone else has delved into that area of study.


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone here have terrestrial gardens? I am becoming extremely interested in native plant species (aquatic and terrestrial) and am wondering if anyone else has delved into that area of study.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thought I'd pass it along, since I got it from someone here before









http://www.helpfulgardener.com/japanese/2003/garden.html

Paul


----------



## imported_Sue (Jan 31, 2004)

I've got a lot of regular gardens. So much so that we just bought a small farm because my plants have taken over. Very little lawn left.


















I think I have close to 300 different iris, another 300 daylilies. A host of other perennials native and not.

My pond is natural bottomed and spring fed. Lots of bog and damp soil plants around it.


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

Wow, Sue! That sure is pretty.


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

I like to grow hot peppers, but that is about it. The best part about growing them is eating them.


----------

